# Rapha Jersey fit question



## BravoAlphaZulu (Jul 23, 2008)

Before you direct me to their website, I'll tell you that I am familiar with the sizing guide for Rapha jerseys. But after viewing a few ebay auctions in which the sellers said they loved their jerseys (and/or baselayers) but they had apparently made the wrong choice having been in that group between two sizes (ie small OR medium), I thought I'd ask if any forum members that had a Rapha jersey might give some feedback. 
I'm just under 5'8' and weigh about 138. So if any of you have a similar build... what size is your jersey and how does it fit? And, of course, do you like it?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm 6'0" and a large is just a bit too short in the sleeves for me. That's a long sleeve jersey though, so if you are thinking long sleeves and are in between sizes I'd choose the larger size.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm 5 feet 9, about 170 with a 39" chest. Large fits perfect. I usually take a medium so the Rapha fit is on the small side


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Well this will screw your nmind even further.
I am 6'3" with a 97cm chest and have a medium Country jersey.
I actually wonder whether I could fit a small.
The cut of the jersey is a little generous in length when standing but is AOK when on the bike.
I wear a medium race cut in Champ-Sys and Voler if that helps.

I would say that their sizing chart is on the money.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

BravoAlphaZulu said:


> .
> I'm just under 5'8' and weigh about 138. So if any of you have a similar build... what size is your jersey and how does it fit? And, of course, do you like it?
> Thanks for sharing.


I'm 5'8" and 145-150.
I have a couple of the country short sleeves in medium and it fits a bit loose.

I just got the classic s/s in small and like the fit, the length is 'short' but i like my jersey's short so that when i load the pockets they don't sag.

I had an old long sleeve in medium, always hated it because any stuff in the pockets and it would sag and hang off my @ss.

Rapha's got a promo going where you get 50% off towards a new jersey so I sent mine back for the latest long sleeve in small and love the fit. The sleeves just fit me though they are 1/4-1/2" short but I would not even consider a medium.

Their bibs I wear in small.

My take is take the wool/blend material doesn't really cling to the body like lycra such that I prefer a much snugger fit by sizing toward the smaller end.

Castelli jerseys i wear medium, Capo in small.


----------



## BravoAlphaZulu (Jul 23, 2008)

thatdrewguy said:


> I'm 5'8" and 145-150.
> I have a couple of the country short sleeves in medium and it fits a bit loose.
> 
> I just got the classic s/s in small and like the fit, the length is 'short' but i like my jersey's short so that when i load the pockets they don't sag.
> ...


Yeah, that's kind of what I suspected: one of those fit compromise situations where you really could go with either size but have to accept that either the overall length of the jersey and sleeves is better or the fit is more snug but not both. Sadly, it just might be that someone of my stature doesn't fall in the range of either size option for a perfect fit.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I am 5'8" and about 135lbs. I wear a 38S suit jacket if that helps. I have a Rapha long sleeve jersey in size small. Through the body and shoulders, it fits well but I do find the sleeves a bit short (I'd like them an inch longer). It's not a deal breaker - I like the fit quite a lot and the fabric is great.

I guess this matches with thatdrewguy's experience above. Medium might be a bit loose but longer. Small is a little short but nice fit.


----------



## friesetj (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm around 5'9" and roughly the same weight. I have a couple small jerseys from Rapha and I think the fit is spot-on. IMO a medium would be too loose. 

Travis


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm 5'10, 175lbs wear a 38R suit. I usually wear M in Rapha, but sometimes they feel too long in the back and too baggy in the stomach area. I'd get a S, but worry about my shoulders being able to fit.

I'd say Rapha fits on the large size - or "vanity sized".


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

bwhite_4 said:


> I'd say Rapha fits on the large size - or "vanity sized".



Known elsewhere as US sized. 
Although many of the jersey's I have received that have ended up too big are from UK manufacturer's.
Endura is the worse.
I have to wear a Small in their jerseys and even these are borderline too big.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm 5'8", 150-155 pounds and wear Medium everything from Rapha. Assos Medium is tighter than Rapha's.
At 140 I'd still like med. from Rapha. Under 140, definitely go with a small.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you guys do with the Rapha winter tights?
They do not have a sewn in chamois, so do you size up and wear a pair of padded shorts underneath? Or wear them over another pair of bibs? Love Rapha gear but damn if I want to fuss about with even more layers when I need to wizz.

Oh, and sorry to threadjack


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

bwhite_4 said:


> I'd say Rapha fits on the large size - or "vanity sized".



Vanity sized, I like that. Somehow it's easy to use with Rapha.


----------

